# AMNS on the way!!



## metal man (Feb 25, 2011)

Just ordered the 6x8 AMNS and 5 extra lbs of dust. This might not be the correct spot on the forum to post it but i am so happy i had to post about it somewhere. Cant wait for it to show up.

Gonna be using it with my MES 40.Looking forward to making my first real cold smoked belly bacon. I will be posting Qviews when i'm done.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

Its a very handy little tool.


----------



## bignick (Feb 25, 2011)

I just got mine in the mail recently and plan to break it in this weekend.


----------



## garyinmd (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a Smoke Daddy but ordered one of these, showed up yesterday.  Although I have not used it yet I plan to use both, the Smoke Daddy for quick heavy smoke and the AMNS for longer smokes.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 25, 2011)

On The Way!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2011)

Now you did it !!!!

Now you just made your smoking so easy, you'll never get away from this addiction!!!!

Oh Well, join the gang---Now--------Repeat after me:

"Hi, I'm Metal Man, and I'm a Smokaholic."

Bear


----------



## redneck69 (Feb 25, 2011)

the AMNS is awesome, i've used mine every time i've smoked something since i got it.  anywhere from 140 degrees up to 250 degrees...make sure you make a foil tent and put over it so the grease droppings don't "burn" it faster than normal


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations on taking the plunge, y ou are going to love it...


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats on your maze


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2011)

Yep, AMNS is a must have addition for your MES.


----------



## metal man (Mar 6, 2011)

Update:

I got my AMNS in a few days after i ordered it. Very fast shipping. I opened the box soon as i got it. First thing i noticed was that i was missing one of my 1lb bags of dust. I sent Todd a email and told him about it. With in 5 minutes of me sending the email he had sent a return email with no questions asked.Todd apologized for the mistake and told me the missing bag was in the mail. I had my hands on it with in two days. IMO that's as good of customer service as you can ask for.

I actually used the AMNS this weekend to smoke a Boston Butt. Worked great!! I will be recommending the AMNS from now one.


----------



## alelover (Mar 7, 2011)

I see smoked cheese in your future.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 7, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Yep, AMNS is a must have addition for your MES.




I just ordered an MES.  Do you have a good picture (or can you point me to one) of where people please the AMS in the MES?  I got the new 40" version.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> I just ordered an MES.  Do you have a good picture (or can you point me to one) of where people please the AMS in the MES?  I got the new 40" version.


This is a picture of one of mine in my old MES 30, but that is where I like to put any of my AMNS in my MES 40.

A regular AMNS doesn't fit like that in an MES 30, but there is a lot more room in your MES 40.

Put it all the way to the left, as far from the heating element as you can.







Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2011)

The Bear knows his MES!


----------



## biaviian (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks!  I can't wait for mine to come.  I'm already planning all of the food I want to smoke.  I already have 2 smokers but I feel like I'm buying my first!!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 7, 2011)

Well once you start using the AMNS it will be like your first smoke for sure- They are so handy and easy to use

Good luck with the new MES too


----------



## flizmo (Mar 10, 2011)

Just put in my order along with some apple and plum dust. Just got my MES 30 in late January and love it. Cant wait til this comes in.


----------



## metal man (Mar 11, 2011)

Your gonna love the AMNS with the MES.I just put in a order with my local butcher for two pork bellies. Gonna be making bacon soon.


----------



## metal man (Feb 25, 2011)

Just ordered the 6x8 AMNS and 5 extra lbs of dust. This might not be the correct spot on the forum to post it but i am so happy i had to post about it somewhere. Cant wait for it to show up.

Gonna be using it with my MES 40.Looking forward to making my first real cold smoked belly bacon. I will be posting Qviews when i'm done.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2011)

Its a very handy little tool.


----------



## bignick (Feb 25, 2011)

I just got mine in the mail recently and plan to break it in this weekend.


----------



## garyinmd (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a Smoke Daddy but ordered one of these, showed up yesterday.  Although I have not used it yet I plan to use both, the Smoke Daddy for quick heavy smoke and the AMNS for longer smokes.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 25, 2011)

On The Way!

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2011)

Now you did it !!!!

Now you just made your smoking so easy, you'll never get away from this addiction!!!!

Oh Well, join the gang---Now--------Repeat after me:

"Hi, I'm Metal Man, and I'm a Smokaholic."

Bear


----------



## redneck69 (Feb 25, 2011)

the AMNS is awesome, i've used mine every time i've smoked something since i got it.  anywhere from 140 degrees up to 250 degrees...make sure you make a foil tent and put over it so the grease droppings don't "burn" it faster than normal


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations on taking the plunge, y ou are going to love it...


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats on your maze


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2011)

Yep, AMNS is a must have addition for your MES.


----------



## metal man (Mar 6, 2011)

Update:

I got my AMNS in a few days after i ordered it. Very fast shipping. I opened the box soon as i got it. First thing i noticed was that i was missing one of my 1lb bags of dust. I sent Todd a email and told him about it. With in 5 minutes of me sending the email he had sent a return email with no questions asked.Todd apologized for the mistake and told me the missing bag was in the mail. I had my hands on it with in two days. IMO that's as good of customer service as you can ask for.

I actually used the AMNS this weekend to smoke a Boston Butt. Worked great!! I will be recommending the AMNS from now one.


----------



## alelover (Mar 7, 2011)

I see smoked cheese in your future.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 7, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Yep, AMNS is a must have addition for your MES.




I just ordered an MES.  Do you have a good picture (or can you point me to one) of where people please the AMS in the MES?  I got the new 40" version.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2011)

Biaviian said:


> I just ordered an MES.  Do you have a good picture (or can you point me to one) of where people please the AMS in the MES?  I got the new 40" version.


This is a picture of one of mine in my old MES 30, but that is where I like to put any of my AMNS in my MES 40.

A regular AMNS doesn't fit like that in an MES 30, but there is a lot more room in your MES 40.

Put it all the way to the left, as far from the heating element as you can.







Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 7, 2011)

The Bear knows his MES!


----------



## biaviian (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks!  I can't wait for mine to come.  I'm already planning all of the food I want to smoke.  I already have 2 smokers but I feel like I'm buying my first!!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 7, 2011)

Well once you start using the AMNS it will be like your first smoke for sure- They are so handy and easy to use

Good luck with the new MES too


----------



## flizmo (Mar 10, 2011)

Just put in my order along with some apple and plum dust. Just got my MES 30 in late January and love it. Cant wait til this comes in.


----------



## metal man (Mar 11, 2011)

Your gonna love the AMNS with the MES.I just put in a order with my local butcher for two pork bellies. Gonna be making bacon soon.


----------

